

A More "Exclusive" HN. Lobste.rs: Invite only but great content.  - rhgraysonii
http://www.lobste.rs

======
rhgraysonii
If anyone wants an invite, email me a basic fizzbuzz solution in a language of
your choice and if it runs I'll shoot you an invite. Members can give
unlimited ones, but the parent of your invite can be affected by 'bad
behavior' in a method to encourage quality content/a lack of trolling. I'm
enjoying it so far quite a bit myself.

~~~
bradleyland
What leads you to believe that the ability to solve fizzbuzz is a valid
selector for individuals who will contribute in the desired manner? In my
experience, technical ability is not linked to social ability or empathetic
behavior.

I think the expectation behind invite-only membership is that members will
curate their choices beyond basic tests such as this. Look at it this way, if
the ability to solve fizzbuzz were a valid selector, the site could establish
a simple screening process that doesn't involve an invite system.

If your standing on the site is affected by your invitees' behavior, you may
be in for a rough ride.

~~~
rhgraysonii
I really just used it as a cool way to start conversation with people and if
they didn't seem like some sort of troll I shot it their way. Someone even did
a Prolog one, Clojure too. Makes for good nerd-chats.

------
pragmar
For anyone with hung request - [http://www.lobste.rs](http://www.lobste.rs)
isn't working for me, but [http://lobste.rs](http://lobste.rs) is.

~~~
rhgraysonii
Oops! Is there a way to edit the URL in the original submission? I know you
can the title but it seems to not allow it from what I saw. Could a mod help
please? :)

------
subsection1h
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4452384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4452384)

~~~
rhgraysonii
My bad! Didn't think to check before I submitted. Thanks. Vote this on up and
let the rest of the thread check out the comments there folks :)

------
dragonwriter
So is it _not_ more exclusive, or is the headline just gratuitous abuse of
quotation marks?

~~~
rhgraysonii
You have to be invited to join, and most members only will take a fizzbuzz
solution or know sonmeone personally to send them out, however they do have
unlimited invites. The "parent" that invited you can be penalized if someone
is misbehaving. Also, the title link is not working properly for some reason
and until its fixed: [http://lobste.rs](http://lobste.rs) works as pointed out
in the comments in another spot.

